# Devils lake size?



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I have read that DL has grown again this spring and has started to over-take Stump Lake? If this is true does that mean DL is at its LARGEST ever? I have noticesd that the level has slowly dropped the last few years we hunted it (by the water lines on the dead trees)....any info is aooreciated...Dave


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

DL is as high as ever. Or at least since they started keeping records.

DL has started naturally flowing INTO Stump. Which in time will empty into the sheyenne river. This is the natural OUTLET. The man made outlet, will put the water into the sheyenne river as well. Either way, the lake is very high.

Last I read the lake was 150000 acres. Probably more than that now. I may be wrong on some of my presumptions...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

its a bid a$$ lake. thats all i know.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

just think, with a man made outlet we could troll from Fargo to Devils Lake via a few portages over dams!

That said, I don't think Devils Lake wants the Sheyenne's bullheads (right NJ :wink: )


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think that will eventually happen either by man or mother nature. smalls did you get those photos i sent you?


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

......Cool!!!!! looks like we have some MORE flooded timber spots this year.......  Dave!


----------

